# I think we should all post a photo of where we work



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

I am thinking we should all post a photo, of the view you see most of the day while working.
what you all think?


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

I’m a assistant teacher so I look at kids all day 😂 and sadly not the goat kind of kids 😆 no view from my classroom 😕


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

This was the day I took my kids to work


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

😍 You work at a greenhouse?! Those babies look so happy 🧡


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

A nursery, yes. The view's not bad! This was last year and those babies are too big to come to work with me now unfortunately


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Calistar said:


> This was the day I took my kids to work
> 
> View attachment 234289
> 
> ...


Adorable!! Did they eat everything tho?!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

That’s such a fun job!


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

They were only 2 weeks old, so they weren't interested in eating the plants yet, it was great 😂

It's a fun job except for when it's 90 degrees and humid (like today) or when a customer loses their you-know-what because the rose they bought ended up being the wrong color or something 😝


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Wait how did they not eat every thing  edit never mind I just saw your post


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Ummmmmm my way of making money is strange


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

The Goat said:


> Ummmmmm my way of making money is strange


Ummm what is it 😂


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Ummm what is it


Well I live with my parents so I don’t need to pay bills but I do need to save up for goats


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

I kill flys and sell my garden Produce and every thing to my parents


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Money is money 😂🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Yep money is money I just got a Venus fly trap so I can make money with out doing anything


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

😂 love it!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

here’s my view 😂


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

This is what my views look like most of the time lol









S
















Sometimes my dad and his side kick, my daughter, get ideas to give me heart attacks and I come home with views similar to this










But right now this is the view I’m watching, that is the fire in Yosemite


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Calistar said:


> This was the day I took my kids to work
> 
> View attachment 234289
> 
> ...


Hahaha my favorite pic is the reserved kid lol or is it the plant guardian?


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Well my summer views are different than when school is in session. I teach science, stem and robotics through the school year at the school for the deaf. But during summer I help out with riding lessons, judging horse shows and building stuff. 
One of my summer classrooms.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

DDFN said:


> Well my summer views are different than when school is in session. I teach science, stem and robotics through the school year at the school for the deaf. But during summer I help out with riding lessons, judging horse shows and building stuff.
> One of my summer classrooms.
> View attachment 234313
> 
> ...


I wish I could come to that class!!!


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Jessica84 said:


> This is what my views look like most of the time lol
> View attachment 234306
> 
> 
> ...


I think you have the best job!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

👆🏻I agree 😍


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

The Goat said:


> I wish I could come to that class!!!


Well some previous summers ago I taught the physics of riding. Hahaha kids got exposed to physics and physical science concepts before having the class in their school. Making science fun!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍😁


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

DDFN said:


> Well some previous summers ago I taught the physics of riding. Hahaha kids got exposed to physics and physical science concepts before having the class in their school. Making science fun!


ridding is so fun


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

👆🏻 Yessss


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Ridding is one thing that comes close to goats…..


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

True


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> True


I’m not sure witch one wins tho


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

It’s a tie 😬 goats are a bit better just because I don’t have a horse to ride 😂


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> It’s a tie  goats are a bit better just because I don’t have a horse to ride


Same but then I don’t have goats


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

But goats are amazing so yeah it’s a tie


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Lunas to old now 🥺


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Yeah they are!


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Lunas to old now


I’m so sorry


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

It’s ok. She’s happy and healthy and that’s all that matters ☺


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Work this morning… we got an early start so we could get them to destination before it got too hot out.
It’s a lot drier and hotter moving up in 2nd half of July instead of early June. We’ll take them the rest of the way next week.















W









I saw some big smoke when coming home last night..the fire was further east tho and out of our district so my dad didn’t need to go help on it. No smoke this morning so they must have gotten it put out ok.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Maybe you have the best job I can’t decide no mater how bad it is to be 
Jealous I think I kinda am lol


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

The Goat said:


> Maybe you have the best job I can’t decide no mater how bad it is to be
> Jealous I think I kinda am lol


There are aspects of ranching that are tough. I don’t usually go riding when it’s a blizzard or super windy cold cus I’m a big baby. Lol
I homeschool my kids so I usually have a good excuse not to go help during school months 😅
My husband has a real job. . So just get married and there you go 🤣


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

But don’t worry I won’t come get you all just work and then I will have some thing close or I could do what you said but I don’t think so lol


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> There are aspects of ranching that are tough. I don’t usually go riding when it’s a blizzard or super windy cold cus I’m a big baby. Lol
> I homeschool my kids so I usually have a good excuse not to go help during school months
> My husband has a real job. . So just get married and there you go


Lol


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Oooh I like this thread. I’ll have to take a pic of my view from behind the counter at the music studio. Won’t be the best view but I love listening to all the music lessons going on during the day.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Jessica84 said:


> This is what my views look like most of the time lol
> View attachment 234306
> 
> 
> ...


I love your view! Are you hiring? 😂


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

lol


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

🙋🏻‍♀️ I wish I could hire somebody to help with the farm hahaha


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Why don’t you get a Farm hand?


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Lol I would literally work at any farm for free


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Just can’t haha… I would let you if you weren’t so far away 😝


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Just can’t haha… I would let you if you weren’t so far away


Lol didn’t think you would say that you haven’t met me but you kinda of have I haven’t I hid anything from y’all thank you for that


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

😂 the goat is suspicious…. And same for me lol


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> the goat is suspicious…. And same for me lol


I am how


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Well I do work at a music studio but I am also our church pianist. I don’t really think of it as a job though because I love it so much. Sorry about the blacked out faces but the girls parents aren’t really for pics on social media so I edited it.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Wow you learned the power of the face blur I still don’t know that one lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I definitely love my job too and am so very blessed my family has worked so hard to keep the ranch instead of sell it. It’s hard work, riding seems fun until you have to do it for days on end ALL DAY LONG lol and it’s frustrating and tiring and I honestly wouldn’t trade it for anything! 
It’s a toss up on the goats though  they are easier to a degree but test me so very much, usually about the time I could sell them all they have kids and it’s all worth it again lol


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Lol you guys are doing great good job


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

The Goat said:


> I am how


I was just joking 🙃


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Ok lol


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Boers4ever said:


> Well I do work at a music studio but I am also our church pianist. I don’t really think of it as a job though because I love it so much. Sorry about the blacked out faces but the girls parents aren’t really for pics on social media so I edited it.
> View attachment 234351


Same reason I can't post work photos other than summer stuff.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Boers4ever said:


> Well I do work at a music studio but I am also our church pianist. I don’t really think of it as a job though because I love it so much. Sorry about the blacked out faces but the girls parents aren’t really for pics on social media so I edited it.
> View attachment 234351


Boy talk about conditioning!! I thought they were just wearing face masks.☺


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

luvmyherd said:


> Boy talk about conditioning!! I thought they were just wearing face masks.☺


I honestly thought the same at first and was like woah… those are huge masks! 😅


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Boer Mama said:


> Work this morning… we got an early start so we could get them to destination before it got too hot out.
> It’s a lot drier and hotter moving up in 2nd half of July instead of early June. We’ll take them the rest of the way next week.
> View attachment 234345
> View attachment 234346
> ...


@Boer Mama can I come work for you lol? That would be my dream job, through and through. Beautiful country! Stay safe from the fires!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Goatastic43 said:


> @Boer Mama can I come work for you lol? That would be my dream job, through and through. Beautiful country! Stay safe from the fires!


When half the spotters move in with @Boer Mama she will start rethinking sharing on this thread lol. It would be a fun, rewarding job but requires a ton of hard work and long hours. I used to raise cattle with my first husband and it was just a small herd. When my second husband mentioned wanting to raise cattle I said no. It's very hard work especially when you start getting older. Working calves and castrating them is a full workout. My hats off to her and her family.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

It is a job like no other. But so rewarding and a feeling of satisfaction in your sore muscles. Lol 
Every year I have to get my riding muscles and my garden muscles back into shape 😂
I love the sunrises when out riding- so peaceful ❤


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

👆🏻 So true 😂 we raise red angus and simmental


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

It is


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I have a part time job to help pay for the goats and a more seasonal type job that I do in the spring and fall, little bit in the summer...

I don't have recent photos of my part time job, but here are some from a while back.... lots and lots of online orders... Each stack is an ambient order(middle of the grocery store type stuff). A B C D are designated times. These carts have 9 totes on them, so we can pick up to 9 ambient orders at a time or large orders we might have 4-5 totes for same order. Large items 'oversized' are picked separately on a 3 tier cart up to 32 items and those include large things of dog food/cat food/litter, paper products, cases of water/soda/liquor, and things like watermelon. 
Cart in the picture with paper bags is frozen goods, 18 bags on that cart, so you can pick up to 18 orders unless they have multiple bags for one order. Frozen is really easy to pick, not as fun to put in the freezer lol!

BTW... this was when I came in at like 3am...this room SHOULD be empty! That's why I took the pictures. this was during a Covid outbreak just after the new year and orders came in at insane #'s, to the point we were running 1-2 days behind! We never get behind like that, during holidays we might get behind 1-2 hours...










Freezer is usually organized, but during that crazy rush, and during the winter/holidays it can be crammed... but again, this should have been empty since it was the start of the day.









Fridge during that crazy time...again should have been empty from previous day orders. Now, we have racks on the walls, and use white bags, each bag has a label and the carts are set up like the frozen carts, 18 bags per cart so up to 18 orders at a time. 









I don't have any pictures of our carts that we use. We pick anywhere from 75-150 items per cart, and about 1/2 of that on frozen at about 25-29 seconds per item and less than an hour per cart. It's a lot of work sometimes, but it's a good job and keeps you moving.

My other job....
about a week and a half ago I was dispatched to shoot races in the 95 degree weather... I was in the only shade spot out on my side of the track lol









Shade spot = from the finish line pole lol



























My favorite track though....


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> I have a part time job to help pay for the goats and a more seasonal type job that I do in the spring and fall, little bit in the summer...
> 
> I don't have recent photos of my part time job, but here are some from a while back.... lots and lots of online orders... Each stack is an ambient order(middle of the grocery store type stuff). A B C D are designated times. These carts have 9 totes on them, so we can pick up to 9 ambient orders at a time or large orders we might have 4-5 totes for same order. Large items 'oversized' are picked separately on a 3 tier cart up to 32 items and those include large things of dog food/cat food/litter, paper products, cases of water/soda/liquor, and things like watermelon.
> Cart in the picture with paper bags is frozen goods, 18 bags on that cart, so you can pick up to 18 orders unless they have multiple bags for one order. Frozen is really easy to pick, not as fun to put in the freezer lol!
> ...


I still love your photography work!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

DDFN said:


> I still love your photography work!


Thanks I appreciate it! I have been a major slacker posting pictures outside of the website I work for. I really need to get motivated to go through and edit a bunch of stuff from this year and put it up on my Flickr page to share. We're gearing up for a really busy fall in Oct and first weekend in Nov with racing at Keeneland then the Breeders' Cup championships will be held here this year. Morning workouts are my very favorite!!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

@HoosierShadow That sounds like the very best job 🤩🍀💕


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> Thanks I appreciate it! I have been a major slacker posting pictures outside of the website I work for. I really need to get motivated to go through and edit a bunch of stuff from this year and put it up on my Flickr page to share. We're gearing up for a really busy fall in Oct and first weekend in Nov with racing at Keeneland then the Breeders' Cup championships will be held here this year. Morning workouts are my very favorite!!


Oh you should share your Flickr page! I may need a bib for drooling over the pics though. Morning workouts would be fun! Maybe next 3 day event if you're there we can meet up and say hi in person. I will be there with 2 of my horse friends again. Not sure if any of the barn kiddo families will attend this year.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Wait those are your photos I’ve seen them before they are amazing good job!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome as always.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks, it is a lot of fun shooting the races  The part time job isn't too bad either. I 'might' go to the yearling sale and browse around in Sept. I used to make good $$ shooting the sale, it's one of the biggest in the world. I love candid stuff though, not a fan of standing in the back of the sales pavilion all day long so I don't miss horses I would need (didn't know who I'd need until the day was over), they would sell around 200-250 a day, no breaks.
I'm sure I'll end up shooting a stakes race in Sept in Louisville, otherwise looking forward to Keeneland racing in October and Breeders Cup there in Nov 



DDFN said:


> Oh you should share your Flickr page! I may need a bib for drooling over the pics though. Morning workouts would be fun! Maybe next 3 day event if you're there we can meet up and say hi in person. I will be there with 2 of my horse friends again. Not sure if any of the barn kiddo families will attend this year.


Sounds good! I won't know if I am working the 3 day until probably February, I may end up requesting a credential anyway. 



The Goat said:


> Wait those are your photos I’ve seen them before they are amazing good job!


Thank you! I work for media so if you follow racing you will see them on websites like Horseracingnation or Breeders' Cup.

I absolutely do not have a lot of updates in my Flickr. I don't even have my KY derby stuff from this year up, or finished Keeneland spring (or Breeders' Cup from 2020 lol!!). I don't edit my own stuff at some of the big events, they have someone who sits inside at the computer to edit everyone's photos after each race. if I edited my own stuff I think I'd be more up to date on posting...lol but here' s a link to my Flickr albums anyway:
hoosiershadow78’s albums | Flickr


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

They are all so amazing I really love the ones with the goat kids


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> Thanks, it is a lot of fun shooting the races  The part time job isn't too bad either. I 'might' go to the yearling sale and browse around in Sept. I used to make good $$ shooting the sale, it's one of the biggest in the world. I love candid stuff though, not a fan of standing in the back of the sales pavilion all day long so I don't miss horses I would need (didn't know who I'd need until the day was over), they would sell around 200-250 a day, no breaks.
> I'm sure I'll end up shooting a stakes race in Sept in Louisville, otherwise looking forward to Keeneland racing in October and Breeders Cup there in Nov
> 
> 
> ...


If you end up going let me know. Love the pics! I didn't get to see it in 2021 so your pictures were nice to see.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank you both! 

DDFN I'm glad you liked those, I wish I had gotten more up, I lost the rest from 2021 when I had a faulty hard drive  I wish I had gotten to work on those more, but it's so hard when it's a week before the Ky Derby.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

You did great don’t be hard on your self good job


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh no sorry you had hard drive issues. Things happen. You always have the best pics! I remember one you had of California Chrome that was amazing too! 

I still haven't even down loaded this year's candid pics I took up there yet. I wanted to enjoy watching more this time.


----------

